# CM6200 RS with Blade-AL wont program



## 1FastAMG (Dec 16, 2017)

So i did search the site, but my problem seems different than what i can find others having.

I have a CM62000/Blade ADS-AL that came installed on my truck and it has worked perfect since i bought the truck. My Instrument cluster screen went out so i bought a new one. After putting the new cluster in the truck would not start but a quick call to the dealer and i found out the security is housed in the cluster, so they took care of the programming of the new cluster. Truck starts fine but from that day on remote start wouldn't work anymore. It will look like its going to start, lights come on then it blinks 2 times and shuts down the start sequence. Power door locks work fine also.

I knew it had to do with the immobilizer bypass so I did a reset on it, but when i try to do the programming procedure, the light just keeps flashing red. Tried several times with several resets and nothing. Also followed out the wires to the ignition and actually soldered them so the connection was good and double checked to make sure they were wired correctly, which they were since it worked before.

I can start truck, hold the start button till lights flash, then pull key and it will keep running, just will not start obviously because the immobilizer is not programmed.

So any ideas why it would not program? I understand having to redo the procedure since the dash was replaced but why is not working when it obviously worked before?

Truck is a 2008 Explorer Sport Trac Adrenalin

Could the problem be that all i needed to do was the relearn the key procedure? And when i did the reset of the Blade (put it in the slot while holding the button) wiped it completely and now i need to reflash it to my truck?


----------

